# new wood poster from The Wood Database



## phinds (Mar 8, 2017)

Eric has a new Janka hardness poster. Looks pretty nice.

http://www.wood-database.com/worldwide-woods/

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Way Cool 2


----------

